# Flyscreen supports



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a Rapido with large panoramic sunroof/vent over the cab.
Wonderful daylight for interior and sensible for hot days to have it open.
However, ever since bought new in April 2008, the flyscreen will not stay in position when opening section left open for ventilation when stationary. 
It has been replaced by supplier, after many tries at fixing it to no avail. New flyscreen no better than original. In fact it appears to be exactly the same.
It appears to need some support cross the width, to keep it in place.
A combination of the width of the screen and lightweight of fabric used allows it to sag, severely, rendering it useless for the intended use.
As neither the maker nor supplier are seemingly able to render an appropriate fix, I am left with a DIY solution, if there is one.
What I need is, I think, a lightweight cross member to take the weight perhaps in 2 sections across the screen, so as to not interfere with the opening./closing action in the guides.
The thickness and rigidity are the paramount requirements, and have been considering a rod of no more than 3 or 4 mm, say the size of a Biro ink refill, but stiff enough to resist bending in a breeze.
Your thoughts most welcome, having endured several trips to supplier and one to manufacturer, have no wish to have the nice sunroof fixed shut.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*fly screen*

hi,very simple solution,i use clips two on either side,this wedges the flyscreen,does the job,buy a pack of ten black clips/pegs from the pound shop.the flyscreen will never come loose,


----------

